# Are Visible Tattoos banned in Gulf Countries?



## chris9288 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a Forearm Tattoo but I heard Tattoos are banned in Gulf countries. Is it right? If yes, why?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

No not at all!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

My mate is covered in them!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

chris9288 said:


> I have a Forearm Tattoo but I heard Tattoos are banned in Gulf countries. Is it right? If yes, why?


Sunni religion bans them, just like alcohol (burp!)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It may not be forbidden, but it may hinder your ability to get a job.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> It may not be forbidden, but it may hinder your ability to get a job.


I have a tattoo on my forearm and a job - don't worry about it


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Garth,

This is not true. It MIGHT hinder because it is considered HARAM to have tattoos so some employees MIGHT turn you down.



Garth Vader said:


> I have a tattoo on my forearm and a job - don't worry about it


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I only knew a certain issue that caused a problem ,in which the tatto conflicted with Islamic/modesty issues


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If is a naked women, or something a bit vulgar, most semi religious arabic people are going to have a bit of an issue but try to be civil about it, and just ask for you to keep it covered. If is just a tattoo, only the most religious will be offended but tend to find most extremely religious local folks do not work where most westerners work and tend to do their best to completely stay away from westerners. If your boss is very religious, you will figure it out quick enough.


----------



## guysim (Jul 19, 2012)

i have visible tattoos on my arms and legs - they are of no problem - not even many people stare! my company only said that i may have to cover them if im in the presence of royalty etc


----------



## honza (Jul 26, 2012)

There are even tatooed people here in the local magazines. Do not worry.


----------

